# Kioti CK2610HST



## Hampdenkid (8 mo ago)

New to this tractor thing looking to buy a finish mower for my CK2610 HST some say 60" inch some say 72" thoughts thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Hampdenkid, welcome to the forum.

The old rule of thumb for rotary cutters (bush hog type) is 5 pto HP per foot of cutter width. I think the same rule is probably applicable to finish mowers. Your tractor has 25HP, with 22HP at the pto. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/009/4/6/9463-kioti-ck2610.html



Your tractor can handle a 6 ft finish mower if you are cutting lawn grass only. But if you are cutting pasture grass NO.


----------



## Hampdenkid (8 mo ago)

thanks Big T a friend of mine is going to let me borrow his mower so we shall see


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hampdenkid said:


> thanks Big T a friend of mine is going to let me borrow his mower so we shall see


Post back and let us know how it went.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Go with the 5 foot with that tractor........I have a 6 foot for my CK3510 and I can tell when I am in tall rough stuff......


----------

